# Saers Router bit dimensions



## gary smyth (Oct 14, 2010)

Back again. Sears manual for a 25450 dovetail fixture which is really part of a model 171.255500 Industrial Dovetail Fixture set calls for a .50 bushing and a Craftsman dovetail bit 25505 or a 26318. This is to make a rabbeted half blind joint. The numbers in the manual/directions don't link to anything at Sears -- either the store or by phone to Sears parts. Now one of the bits (25505) I'm almost positive is a 7 degree, 1/2 inch, 1/4" shank bit. The other (26318) I believe is a 9/16, 7 1/2 degree, and 1/4" shank. Apparently they are identical to the bits in the three bit set (one straight and the two dovetail sizes) still available but the dimensions of the angle are no longer provided on the package. AND the 9/16 bit may be identical to the current Sears offering of a 928619, 9/16 dovetail bit, but no one can confirm the relationship of the inventory numbers to the dimensions of the bits. Anyone have the angle and width dimensions for a #26318 Sears dovetail router bit?


----------

